# BNSF Derailment 11/7/2010 East Armour, MO



## sstlaure

Check this out.....Anyone got #5362 or #793.....>RIP #793

East Armour, MO Incident 

Incident Description

At approximately 10:00, November 7, 2010, on the St. Joseph Subdivision at MP 41.9, East Armour, MO, an empty grain train, X GATNEN9 03, received permission to back up and to pick up a crew member (GCOR 6.6) on the siding at Armour to clear the control point at Armour Center. After the X GATNEN9 03 started the 6.6 move, the train exceeded its authority past the control point at East Armour and out on to the main track. The approaching westbound empty ethanol train, X RICCNB7 03, had already passed the signal in advance of East Armour with a clear aspect prior to the empty grain train exceeding its authority. As the empty ethanol train approached East Armour, crew members realized that there was a train ahead on the main track and placed their train in emergency status while traveling an estimated 42 mph. On impact, the empty ethanol train was traveling west at estimated 28 mph, and the empty grain train was shoving east at estimated 14 mph.

Background and General Information

Crew was backing up under instructions by dispatcher using GCOR 6.6 to pick up crew member on siding. Crew failed to stop at signal at East Armour and entered the main track without authority into the path of westbound train X-RICCNB7-03.

Injury Outcome

While the injuries reported by employees in this incident were moderate, the potential outcome could have been far more serious.


----------



## tjcruiser

SST,

I know very little about proper railroad terminology. That said, is this really considered a "derailment"? Seems to me (in simple layman's terns) that a "derailment" is when a car (or cars) of one train comes off the track for a numer of reasons (speed, faulty track, etc.) But somehow, integral to the term, is that the "derailment" was attributed to one train.

But this ... this is an outright "collision", with resulting derailment, of course. But "collision" is the operative word here, isn't it?

I'm not questioning your description, but rather just trying to learn some proper RR speak.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

OK OK...this was one hell of a collision.


----------



## gc53dfgc

1st pic "IS THAT SIGN OKAY?"

what do you mean rip 793 that train is completly repairable by my standards anyways.

I'd be more concerned with BNSF 483181's health status than 793's little booboo

could story hope every one was ok or is going to be.


----------



## imatt88

WOW I'm glad no one was hurt real bad..that could have been ugly!

Watch out, T-man might break out the epoxy....:laugh:


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Looks like somebody's going to have to pee-pee in a cup.


Jody


----------



## gc53dfgc

TulsaFlyer said:


> Looks like somebody's going to have to pee-pee in a cup.
> 
> 
> Jody


----------



## TulsaFlyer

gc53dfgc said:


>


Drug test. Always happens after something like this.


Jody


----------



## gc53dfgc

oh ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Big Ed

That would have made a good video for TJ's contest.

I am glad no one got hurt, it would have been a heck firework show if the Ethanol cars were loaded.

Where did you get the pictures from? 
Internet?


----------



## gc53dfgc

no no Big Ed they were loaded with Phenol You know the stuff used in the makeing of glue.


----------



## tjcruiser

gc53dfgc said:


> no no Big Ed they were loaded with Phenol You know the stuff used in the makeing of glue.


Horses ???

:laugh:

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> no no Big Ed they were loaded with Phenol You know the stuff used in the makeing of glue.


Thats a poison.
I don't think it's in glue.
Bad stuff I used to haul it.:thumbsdown:

It said empty ethanol tank cars.


----------



## gc53dfgc

no in unstoppable they were hauling something phenol.


----------

